# Java Plugin ???



## cyboern (9. Aug 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab da nun ein riesen Problem:

Bin als Ferialarbeiter bei so einer Firma angestellt und hab da so ein JAVA Applet programmiert bei dem man Werte in einer Maske eingeben kann und die Werte mit der Datenbank am server speichern kann.
Nun bin ich fertig und hab die Datenbank auf den Server kopiert.
Als ich nun alle Client Applets auf dem Clients kopieren wollte, bemerkte ich das auf keinem der 100 Clients ein Java plugin installiert ist und so das applet im Internet Explorer nicht angezeigt werden kann.
Das Problem ist das ich keine Rechte habe um dieses Plugin zu installieren.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit das ich alles notwendige zum ansehen des applets schon in das jar archiv packen kann ???

oder gibt des die möglichkeit das ich irgendwie das jar archiv ohne plugin öffnen kann ??

Oder gibt es irgendeine andere möglichkeit dieses applet bzw applikation ohne jegliche zusatzinstallation auszuführen ???

Bitte um Hilfe 

mit freundlichen verzweifelten Grüßen

cyboern


----------



## Grizzly (9. Aug 2004)

Wenn auf den Rechnern gar kein Java installierst, hast Du schlechte Karten. Dann wäre die einzige Lösung die Anwendung von einem Applet in ein JSP bzw. ein Servlet umzuwandeln. Das wird Dich dann aber einiges an Zeit kosten.

Wenn wenigstens das Java von Microsoft installiert ist (ist bei älteren Windows Versionen der Fall), kannst Du versuchen das Programm für Version 1.1.8 bzw. 1.1 zu kompilieren. Das kann man dem Java Compiler per Parameter mitteilen.


----------



## cyboern (10. Aug 2004)

Hmm Vorerst einmal danke für die Antwort ..´

Ich habe WIN2k auf den Rechnern installiert !!
Ist da des von dir angesprochene Java plugin noch inkludiert ???

Oder gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit oder gibt es ein plugin das nicht nach den Rechten fragt, weil zB konnte der JBuilder ohne Administrator rechten installiert werden ....

mfg cyboern


----------



## Grizzly (10. Aug 2004)

cyboern hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm Vorerst einmal danke für die Antwort ..´
> 
> Ich habe WIN2k auf den Rechnern installiert !!
> Ist da des von dir angesprochene Java plugin noch inkludiert ???



Also auf meinem Win2k Rechner im Geschäft habe ich es nicht gefunden. Und auch auf meinem WinXP Home Rechner zu Hause sieht es schlecht aus.



			
				cyboern hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit oder gibt es ein plugin das nicht nach den Rechten fragt, weil zB konnte der JBuilder ohne Administrator rechten installiert werden ....
> 
> mfg cyboern


PlugIn? Du meinst wahrscheinlich das Java Runtime Environment + PlugIn. Mit dem PlugIn alleine fängst Du ja nix an  .

Da bin ich überfragt, da ja eigentlich das Betriebssystem das regeln müsste. Aber bei Windows weiss man ja nie...  Aber eigentlich müssten das doch die Admins oder die Leute, die für die Software-Verteilung zuständig sind, wissen. Oder gibt es sowas in dem Unternehmen nicht?


----------



## cyboern (10. Aug 2004)

bis jre 1.4.0    fragt windows nicht mehr um die rechte und installiert einfach =) 
genau das was ich wollte ...
die jar datei wird halt jetzt per *.bat datei compiliert (path neu setzen)
mfg 
cyboern


----------

